# Solo...



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Did a little solo hunt this evening, sure was fun! Worked my tail off for it though! 
Oh and yes, 20ga 3” #4’s

Sure wish this weather would turn!!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

nice Job!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Jewelry to boot! Nice.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Thats a good strap of birds there.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah today was the worst day of the year so far for me Tried 3 different areas multiple setups didn’t even see a duck so we went home early.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

doing a little bit of after church ministering out there this evening, it was a lot slower than yesterday but still managed a couple


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Nice work. I think that I could eat fat mallards every day and not tire of it. So envious of those green heads.


----------



## Vizsla2002 (Nov 5, 2019)

wow good work! is there any way you would be willing to give me a few pointers on geese? i cant seem to find them and when i do they want absolutely nothing to do with me. pm me if your interested.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Vizsla2002 said:


> wow good work! is there any way you would be willing to give me a few pointers on geese? i cant seem to find them and when i do they want absolutely nothing to do with me. pm me if your interested.


Asking for tips on geese gets about the same response as asking for help on a general season rifle bull elk tag! Most guys keep that kind of stuff pretty close to the cuff.

But the truth is that they aren't really any different than any other waterfowl and the same traditional answers apply. If you want to be successful, it will take a ton of effort, scouting, and willingness to work hard enough to get away from crowds. If you put enough time in scouting and with binoculars to find some, and pattern them. Then it comes down to a good hide and patience.

Wash, rinse, and repeat. If you do the above enough, for long enough, you'll kill honkers. Otherwise, it just becomes a matter of random luck, right place right time kind of thing.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I'll just echo what gander said, and say scout. I kill more geese consistently by scouting and mimicking what I saw those birds doing. once you have that figured out, the single most important thing you can do is hide. if you think you are hidden good, chances are your probably not. Always give it 100% lastly, when geese are within range, let them come closer and they will come closer the more still you hold, once they are in range, they arent going to get away, just let them come.

AND iv let geese come in and out of range until I get that nice picture perfect shot. Wings stretched feet down.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Vizsla2002 said:


> wow good work! is there any way you would be willing to give me a few pointers on geese? i cant seem to find them and when i do they want absolutely nothing to do with me. pm me if your interested.


Scout any park or golf course in SLC county


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> I'll just echo what gander said, and say scout. I kill more geese consistently by scouting and mimicking what I saw those birds doing. once you have that figured out, the single most important thing you can do is hide. if you think you are hidden good, chances are your probably not. Always give it 100% lastly, when geese are within range, let them come closer and they will come closer the more still you hold, once they are in range, they arent going to get away, just let them come.
> 
> AND iv let geese come in and out of range until I get that nice picture perfect shot. Wings stretched feet down.


GF, you're an animal! Not sure anybody works harder than you for your birds.:O||:


----------

